# iPad on the Road



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

So I took my iPad on the road for a two days of Corvette shows in San Diego. Found out I need a GPS app in order to navigate. Don't know why I though it was just "there". Duh. I used MapQuest, but fond that a phone call to the hotel was faster. We did use MapQuest to navigate to a restaurant in San Diego for which we won 2 free dinner tickets. We were gamers on the iPad the whole time and we staying in e-mail contact. It goes on the road next time.

Report on the 2 car shows - OT for those not interested.

Day one was a bust and no one from our club won any awards. 
Day two "Plastic Fantastic" is one of the largest Corvette shows in So Cal with well over 300 Corvettes. Needless to say the competition was hot and heavy. I have a stock Torch Red C5 Coupe and since they combined stock with modified, I was hoping for a 3rd place win, but that was far-fetched. I didn't even move my chair closer to the award stage. I was very disappointed when they called 3rd and 2nd and it wasn't me. I was blown away when they awarded 1st place to my car! (Division 1997-2004). That was indeed thrilling! The smile is still plastered on my face.

My iPad is going with me to every car show from now on - loved having it. Kindle stayed home. Poor baby.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!!  Congratulations on the win  

And I am loving hearing about iPads on the road from everyone .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, GinnyB!!!

I also have an iPad on the road report....

I have the WiFi version.  We use a GPS for our main a to b navigator, but sometimes we were just wandering around town.  I was surprised and gratified to see that the Map app worked pretty well (in town) as a mapping device.  The trick is to download maps of the area (by looking at them within Maps).  They are then stored on the device and you can zoom in and out.  The app placed us on the map whenever we were near a WiFi location, even though we couldn't log on to them.  I was able to zoom in, look at street names, and also zoom out to see where we might want to head next.  It really was quite impressive, and gave us a level of detail we couldn't get with even the official NC state highway map.

The WiFi at the hotel was intermittent (I'm not sure I can send this, we'll see!).  My Kindle and my iPad got about equal time.  I can't imagine not having my Kindle along.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just used google "maps" app that comes with ipad to navigate the whole time on my 4000 mile road trip. It gives turn by turn directions, but not verbally. It's great if I'm just navigating but not driving. When I'm driving I like the AT&T navigator app, since it does verbal turn by turn directions.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

GinnyB, congrats on your win!  How exciting!!!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I just used google "maps" app that comes with ipad to navigate the whole time on my 4000 mile road trip. It gives turn by turn directions, but not verbally. It's great if I'm just navigating but not driving. When I'm driving I like the AT&T navigator app, since it does verbal turn by turn directions.


What ipad do you have? If it is the 3G one, did you have an active data plan? I'm hoping that the 3G GPS will work well enough without a data plan and the maps app will cache enough info to make long distance travel practical if you plot out the route beforehand but don't have an active connection.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes, I have the 3G and yes I have an active data plan. I don't know if the maps app would cache enough to work for your travel needs. I lost GPS one day, but had cellular coverage the whole way on our trip, although I was on the edge network for some of the time between major cities. What I noticed when on Edge was that while you may be zoomed out for a long distance trip the cache is limited in scope. So I couldn't zoom in real close without it grabbing data off the network. Although you can buy apps that natively host the data on the device for a certain area.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a wifi only ipad, but a Clear 4g hotspot.  The hotspot has built in GPS.  So when you are in a 4G area it works well as a GPS.  Most of the time it is easier just to use my phone which has a better GPS.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What's a good GPS for the iPad. I really wanted that when I clicked on a map and it said GPS not installed. Grrrrr.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

arshield said:


> I have a wifi only ipad, but a Clear 4g hotspot. The hotspot has built in GPS. So when you are in a 4G area it works well as a GPS. Most of the time it is easier just to use my phone which has a better GPS.


We just got Clear for our home internet, and I've been wondering about the Clear 4g hotspot... how do you like it when you're NOT in the 4g area?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Pics of the car?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

BK said:


> We just got Clear for our home internet, and I've been wondering about the Clear 4g hotspot... how do you like it when you're NOT in the 4g area?


You can get a clear hotspot that is both 3g/4g (using sprint) if you want. (Actually the hotspot is the same, the usb modem that plugs into the hotspot is what is different). I only have the 4g modem so I don't get anything when not in a 4g area.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Pics of the car?


I will upload a couple of the car from the show after my win. I have them on iPhoto but not in Photobucket.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a81/Smapone/C5%20Corvette/

Here is the link to see photos of my Corvette.


----------

